# Georgia Peaches



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Probably most people like their own local produce but its hard to beat Georgia peaches. So juicy and so much flavor. I’ve practically been living on these. I want to make a cobbler while they’re in season. 

Usually I collect recipes of things friends specialize in. Had a friend yrs ago who was famous for her peach cobbler but for some reason I never got her recipe before she died

Warm peach cobbler with a scoop of vanilla ice cream. Yum.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

1 stick of butter
1 cup sugar
1 cup self rising flour
1 cup milk (I prefer buttermilk)
Mix ingredients, place in baking dish, add peaches and bake until done. Peaches and mix will swap places in the dish.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> 1 stick of butter
> 1 cup sugar
> 1 cup self rising flour
> 1 cup milk (I prefer buttermilk)
> Mix ingredients, place in baking dish, add peaches and bake until done. Peaches and mix will swap places in the dish.


Is that the whole furry peach?:smile:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Chandler, sounds good. I can't wait to make this. I’ll try to remember a photo before we dig in.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Try the Georgia pickle peaches.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Startingover said:


> Probably most people like their own local produce but its hard to beat Georgia peaches. So juicy and so much flavor. I’ve practically been living on these. I want to make a cobbler while they’re in season.
> 
> Usually I collect recipes of things friends specialize in. Had a friend yrs ago who was famous for her peach cobbler but for some reason I never got her recipe before she died
> 
> Warm peach cobbler with a scoop of vanilla ice cream. Yum.


Are the peaches ripe down your way now? I dearly love peaches, they are my favorite fruit of all. I had a peach tree loaded with peaches, blame squirrels got them all. I would drive all the way down to southern GA for some peaches.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> Is that the whole furry peach?


No..........you gotta remove the seed before you put them in the cobbler.  I prefer skin and all.

Too early for peaches here. In fact our growing season is too short, technically. South GA may have a smattering of ripe ones, but I doubt it.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

We are getting peaches in our stores called "Georgia Peaches", I wonder where they are coming from?

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Yep. These are Georgia 'grown, peaches I’m eating all day. They even smell wonderful. But they’re on the small size.

What are pickle peaches?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> No..........you gotta remove the seed before you put them in the cobbler.  I prefer skin and all.
> 
> Too early for peaches here. In fact our growing season is too short, technically. South GA may have a smattering of ripe ones, but I doubt it.


Just kidding. . . but it interesting that you leave the skin on.:smile:


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Research says the growing season for Georgia peaches is from May through August. Obviously the peaches you are eating are from south Georgia. We still have too cold weather up here for them to start that early.

My grand dad said Georgia peaches were his favorite. He could eat them until the juice ran down his arm to his elbow and the dog licked the juice off.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Georgia may be called the Peach State but South Carolina grows more of them. SC grows almost 3 times as much as GA. Both states pale in comparison to California. CA grows 5 times as much as both states combined.

IMO, eastern peaches taste better.

Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


----------

